# Best Commercial Strain?



## HEYMON (Nov 23, 2007)

Just as the title states, im looking for
a resilient lady indica, good yielder,clones easily,

Im basically looking for best of both worlds
i want quantity ( dense nugz)
AND quality ! (just any aroma that beats beasters)


Thanks


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 23, 2007)

Big Bud,
   well big bud is kinda beasters.... but not if its grown right

 How about White widow....Widow Russian??.....stinky, but gooooood

  Or BlueBerry G13, that always cloned great, high yeild for me too, under LST


----------



## HEYMON (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply!

yeahhh iwas just about to say, i was researching strains
and i notcied white widow is a HUGE yielder 
nice thc count
and tight buds?
bag appeal would be something to keep in mind too

i will be buying about 2-3 packs to find a keeper

so to clarify could you guys help me name about 2-3 strains??>


Thanks


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 23, 2007)

White widow
white russian
Big bud
God Bud
Master Kush
NORTHERN LIGHTS
NY Diesel
Skunk
Haze
Silver Haze
Bubble gum
Early misty
Purple Power
Kush
MAZAR!
kAL-x
bLACK WIDOW
 The real mccoy
AK47
Kali Mist
Sensi star!! 
 Blueberry
Nebula
RECLINING BUDDHA


----------

